# Number templates



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am looking for templates for numbers 1 to 10 that are 1/2" tall. I have found 1 1/2 and a 2 1/2 inch templates but nothing as small as I need.
Any suggestions?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Tom

You can use the 1 1/2" ones and a brass guide and a 1/8" bit,then you will come out with 1/2" ones..

Over size guides pulls the size down..

=========


Twill57 said:


> I am looking for templates for numbers 1 to 10 that are 1/2" tall. I have found 1 1/2 and a 2 1/2 inch templates but nothing as small as I need.
> Any suggestions?


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks, I had not thought about trying this.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

That is one advantage of owning plenty of bits and template guides, one comination will work.


----------

